# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Comment tester si une session est ouverte?

## DevServlet

Bonjour.
Je veux tester si une session est en cours avant de la crer.
Comment detecter? ca parait bte mais j'arrive pas  choper la bonne fonction ou le bon mcanisme.

----------


## link256

HttpSession.html#isNew()

HttpServletRequest.html#getSession(boolean)



```

```

----------

